# Say Hello to Mr Teeth! :)



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a gem . What species is it ?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

thx, it's actually a hybrid.. cross between male carpinte and female red parrot..


----------

